# CSUSA August Group buy



## jeweler53 (Aug 10, 2012)

If there is enough interest, and no-one else does one first there will be a group buy later this month (the week of the 20th). The format will be slightly different. Instead of a percentage to cover shipping materials and such, there will be a small flat fee, Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Silverado (Aug 10, 2012)

Please count me in

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## SteveG (Aug 10, 2012)

I would like to participate.
Steve Guzy


----------



## Chris Bar (Aug 10, 2012)

In here and thanks for doing again.


----------



## Culprit (Aug 10, 2012)

Count me in, please.  And thank you again!


----------



## Monty (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll most likely be needing some by the end of the month.


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in for kits


----------



## longbeard (Aug 10, 2012)

Me too, i'm in for some more kits.


----------



## Traguh (Aug 10, 2012)

Count me in also. Let's give it another shot!


----------



## Traguh (Aug 10, 2012)

Traguh said:
			
		

> Count me in also. Let's give it another shot!



Is this one for kits, blanks, or both?


----------



## David M (Aug 10, 2012)

I could be up for some...... 
David


----------



## kronewi (Aug 10, 2012)

Depends on what the buy is for.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 10, 2012)

I Will be in.
Rich H.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't decided on the details yet, but was hoping to incorporate blanks as part of the buy.   The "blank buy" did not generate enough volume to qualify for the "club discount".

I was planning on this set of rules (but have not run it by the mod yet). Minimum of 10 pen kits (NO APPRENTICE KITS), first 15 in qualify. Blanks could be added on if you like, but would not be required. This would get us the maximum discount on the kits and blaks.

The folks in the "blank buy committed to enough blanks in some of the categories to qualify for 20% off. The interest was primarily in the Penmakers Choice Acrylic and Poly blanks.


----------



## kronewi (Aug 10, 2012)

I would be in. Maybe I could get the blanks I didn't get from the cancelled buy.


----------



## Traguh (Aug 10, 2012)

Works for me also!


----------



## rkimery (Aug 11, 2012)

Count me in this one, have to shore up stock for the fall shows.


----------



## ren-lathe (Aug 11, 2012)

I would like to play if there is still room!


----------



## dennisg (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd like to get in on this buy.


----------



## dennisg (Aug 11, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## kugler (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to get in on this one.....
Thanks!


----------



## Schtick (Aug 11, 2012)

Please add me in too  if  you are still collecting names.  I have a buy  ready to go, so let us know if this falls thru.   Thanks  for setting it up.   Schtick


----------



## wellsw (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to get in on it


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 12, 2012)

OK, there seems to be plenty of interest. I will be out of town for one week on vacation, so the buy will be posted the week of the 20th when I return. To participate you must buy 10 pen kits from the available list (see the spreadsheet in the prior thread “*CSUSA July Group Buy!!!!”). 
*

  If you wish, you may also buy any number of pen blanks. This is so those of us who tried to do a buy based on only blanks can get them. That buy did not generate enough volume to qualify for the “club discount”. See the spreadsheet in the prior thread “*CSUSA PEN BLANK BUY”.*


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dick Does that mean we can submit our spreadsheets to you now. Or wait till you get back from vacation.  I will get kits and blanks.
Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## Xander (Aug 12, 2012)

May be interested but there seems to be way more than the 15 limit already committed. I miss out once again.


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry, I've never participated in a group buy so I don't know the true cost of things.

The order I'm considering is rather pricey.  When I calculate with the spreadsheet, the value calculated for shipping materials gets to be over $40.  Does the cost of shipping materials actual equal a percentage of the purchase?  Does the use of shipping materials equal this much?


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 12, 2012)

There will be a new spreadsheet for the buy. There will be a flat handling fee of a couple of dollars plus shipping at actual cost.  Most orders will be a Med. Flat rate box and will ship for less that $15 to us destinations. You can use the spreadsheets to decide what to buy. The products will be the same. I cannot accept early entrants (this is according to the way the buys are set up).


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 12, 2012)

In the first post Dick said he was using a different shipping price. It would be a flat rate not a percentage. So the speadsheets that are there are not calculating the shipping correct.
At least thats how I read it.
He beat me to it.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd be interested in this buy.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are the spreadsheets. The spreadsheets all assume that you will get your order in one Medium Flat Rate Box. There is no shipping for blanks, since there is shipping for the pens. 

See you in a week!


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 12, 2012)

So, is the group buy open? if so, who's in?


----------



## rkimery (Aug 13, 2012)

Who's all in?



beck3906 said:


> So, is the group buy open? if so, who's in?


----------



## longbeard (Aug 13, 2012)

If i read it correctly, this buy will start the week of the 20th.


----------



## tateb24 (Aug 15, 2012)

Count Me in on the Group Purchase


----------



## Schtick (Aug 16, 2012)

The email in the spreadsheet does not work.  Anyone know to whom we send the spreadsheet?  I do not think you can send attachments via PM.


----------



## Monty (Aug 16, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> OK, there seems to be plenty of interest. I will be out of town for one week on vacation, so the buy will be posted the week of the 20th when I return. To participate you must buy 10 pen kits from the available list (see the spreadsheet in the prior thread “*CSUSA July Group Buy!!!!”).
> *
> 
> If you wish, you may also buy any number of pen blanks. This is so those of us who tried to do a buy based on only blanks can get them. That buy did not generate enough volume to qualify for the “club discount”. See the spreadsheet in the prior thread “*CSUSA PEN BLANK BUY”.*





Schtick said:


> The email in the spreadsheet does not work.  Anyone know to whom we send the spreadsheet?  I do not think you can send attachments via PM.


As stated in red in the post by jeweler53, the buy will not open until the week of Aug 20. That's probably why the email doesn't work. Please wait until than to send in your spread sheets.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I want in on this but I have a couple of questions as a newcomer to group buys...

1. Is this limited to only 15 members?
2. do we need to order a minimum quantity of 10 of each kit or is it a minimum of 10 kits total?
3. I am assuming if it is a minimum of 10 of each kit we can mix and match within a family (i.e. bullet kits) to get to 10 like any order with CSUSA.

Thanks for your patience...

Chris


----------



## ren-lathe (Aug 17, 2012)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> I think I want in on this but I have a couple of questions as a newcomer to group buys...
> 
> 1. Is this limited to only 15 members?
> 2. do we need to order a minimum quantity of 10 of each kit or is it a minimum of 10 kits total?
> ...



Hi Chris,
Noemally the way a group buy works is the person who is running the buy sets the number of buyers. He knows how many boxes he is willing to pack up & ship. The original stated number on this buy is 15. Usually when that number has been hit the person doing the buy posts that it is closed. I see that more than 15 seem to be on this one how that is going to be handled is up to the buyer.
10 kits are exactly that you can buy 5 of one pen & 1 each of 5 others for example, that said most buy well over 10
Dale


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## sunshine (Aug 21, 2012)

I would be interested in this group buy if there is still room I would need 26 kits.


----------



## dtswebb (Aug 22, 2012)

Is this group buy still open?

Matthew


----------



## Monty (Aug 22, 2012)

dtswebb said:


> Is this group buy still open?
> 
> Matthew


Keep a check on the GB forum today for an announcement.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Monty.
Rich H.


----------



## Chris Bar (Aug 22, 2012)

If you are waiting here, look at the Group Buy forum for the new post.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Group buy update*

See the new thread to participate in the group buy!


----------



## Monty (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm closing this thread to avoid confusion. Here is thread for the CSUSA signup.


----------

